# Matagorda Triple Tail



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill Snead of Houston fished with Capt Ken Sabin in Matagorda,TX. This 29lb, 31" Triple tail was caught on a CHARLIE'S CUSTOM RODS "PLUGGER spinning rod with a Wright and McGill Sabols 300 spinning reel.

Way to go Bill and Ken


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I have had a few PM's if this was a state record. The state record is 34 inches and 33lbs. 8oz


----------

